# the next terroist attack



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Will be because of the lack of courage of our congress and our president on this issue

Right now, the general consensus is that illegal immigration is out of control. Border states like California and New Mexico are bearing the brunt of the huge influx. The costs come in crime, welfare benefits and the possibility of terrorism. We now have a new study today tells us just how bad the problem is.

According to the Pew Hispanic Center (who knew Pew had a Hispanic Center?) there are between 11.5 and 12 million illegal aliens in the United States right now. And what's worse...the number is increasing by 500,000 a year. So where is the problem coming from?

Many will tell you it's simple supply and demand. The market needs cheap labor that will do (in George Bush's words) jobs Americans won't. Because those jobs are going unfilled, half a million Mexicans are streaming across the border every year. Wrong.

*The reason there is so much illegal immigration is because the government of the United States of America looks the other way.*

We don't do anything about it.

Both Republicans and Democrats know that their future election victories may well depend on the Hispanic vote. Hispanic voters are already in the majority in many areas of the country. The fear is that Hispanic citizens will be turned off by any attempt to shut down this flood of illegals across our border, and will withhold their votes.

Political power is everything; the be all and end all of all government policies. uke:

So, the border patrol is denied resources to do their job. We cave like we were French when it comes to building a wall along the border. We simply let them in. So it's no surprise that we have illegal immigration to the extent that we do. We practically roll out the red carpet for illegals. :******:

So what can be done? As long as the current Republican and Democratic parties remain in power, not much. Neither seemingly has the will to stand up and do anything about it. What would be wrong with simply rounding up illegals and shipping them back to Tijuana? Nothing. Even stepping up border security and immediately deporting illegal aliens might put a dent in the surge. But as long as this current crop of politicians are running the show, it will never happen.

But hey...in the meantime, you can get a good deal on landscaping! So long as this continues there's not a safe place for a decent pine needle to hide anywhere in this country. It might also be a good time to buy stock in a company that sells ladders.

http://pewhispanic.org/


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

We really need to get aggressive with protecting our borders. In fact, we should have got aggressive 15 or 20 years ago.

I was listening to Bill O'Reilly the other day (yes, I listen to conservative radio) and heard some pseudo-expert from one of the many think-tanks that sit around and pontificate on the state of things. In her opinion, the way to combat illegal aliens was not to tighten up border security, but to combat the problem at the workplace. She recommended that we stop spending so much time and energy patrolling the border. Instead, we should institute "smart" identification cards that are difficult to forge, and require all employers to check citizenship status prior to employment. She concluded that illegal aliens won't come to the U.S. if they know they won't be able to find a job.

I'm no expert in this area, but I have to disagree with the "think tank lady". It seems like we also need to tighten the border to prevent illegal alien entry. If we take the advice of the "think tank lady", we'll simply have lots of illegal aliens that can't find work. Then what do we do?

Secondly, I would think that there are lots of illegal aliens that come to the U.S. now with the expectation that they will not be able to find decent work. True, they can get a fake green card. However, even without a fake card, they can work manual labor for very little pay, and this is still better than what they have back home.

I think that our porous borders create our top homeland security problem. If we can't control who can and cannot enter our country, how can we ever be safe?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree its frustrating isn't it how two dummies like us can see this as plain as the back of our hands yet almost no one on either side of the aisle in congress or the president will say it.

we have become so politically correct in this country its insane, and its going to get alot of us killed one day


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

UUHH MM well , You Guys like Burritos? 3rd World here we come :down:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Bobm said:


> I agree its frustrating isn't it how two dummies like us can see this as plain as the back of our hands yet almost no one on either side of the aisle in congress or the president will say it.
> 
> we have become so politically correct in this country its insane, and its going to get alot of us killed one day


Agree 100%.It seems this country is going down hill by the minute.Imagine what it will be like in as little as ten years.I support Bush on the war on terror and most other things, but when it comes to protecting our borders and the whole idea of letting a muslim country secure our ports,It starting to make me wonder, and get a little nervous.Letting a muslim country secure our ports is complete lunacy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

none of us demand enough from our self interested congress until we start doing so nothing will change


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bigdaddy, I was not surprised to see you agree, as do I. This isn't a partisan problem, all politicians are screwing up. They (democrat and republican) are doing a great disservice to this nation in risking national security for political power.
I would not want to see those cards, because it would be an insult to Mexicans who are U. S. citizens. I see U. S. Mexicans as the same as us, but the illegal people are illegal no matter their nationality. 
What other nation on earth leaves their boarder so unprotected. I suppose Canada does, but not many Americans are sneaking across to work there, or bomb their cities and kill people.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How many people have taken the time to write a letter to their congressman and senator about it??

Don't send an email my congressman says emails come in by the thousand and get little attention. They actually read hand written letters.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I find this discussion interesting in that it pits the almighty dollar against illegal immigration and in the current administration, it appears dollars are winning. What I find more interesting is the facts. I agree with the proposition that started this thread, people are coming here for the money. However, if we want to stop the flow, we could just stop offering them jobs, by making it much harder for them to get work and much harder on businesses that employ illegal immigrants. Isn't that logical?? From an associated press report, the government filed only three notices that it intended to fine companies in 2004 for using illegal immigrant labor, down from 417 in 1999, according to a report by the GAO. I wonder why the current administration has failed to enforce the existing laws??? I guess it really is the dollar that matters to this administration compared to the previous.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob, I call often, do you have any idea how much attention they pay to that. I do get letters from them thanking me for my input. Even when we are in disagreement so I don't take the thank you very serious. I one time got into an argument with Dorgan's (who ever answers the phone) and was so exasperated with her arrogant attitude that I told her lady I called to give you my opinion, I don't want yours. I don't even remember what the subject was now. Chances are it was something with gun control.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Insports said


> However, if we want to stop the flow, we could just stop offering them jobs, by making it much harder for them to get work and much harder on businesses that employ illegal immigrants. Isn't that logical??


Darn right its logical and Georgians demanded something should be done and thankfully our conservative republican senate and house are passing this law this week :beer:

Debate begins on Immigration Compliance Act
By Jim Tharpe, Carlos Campos

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Published on: 03/08/06 02:05 PM

Georgia lawmakers today began debating the "Georgia Security and Immigration Compliance Act," the most comprehensive attempt at immigration reform ever to come before the state Legislature.

State Sen. Chip Rogers (R-Woodstock) began outlining Senate Bill 529 at 1 p.m., setting the stage for what is expected to be a contentious debate on the issue.

"I wish the federal government had protected our borders, but they have failed," said Rogers , who authored the legislation.

The Senate debate was preceded by a morning rally on the Capitol steps at which advocates for the immigrant community condemned Rogers' proposal as "unjust, inhumane and unconstitutional."

Rogers' bill has widespread support in the Legislature, and is expected to pass. Polls show that more than 80 percent of Georgians want the Legislature to confront the issue.

*The bill would financially punish employers who hire illegal workers, prohibit anyone with a public contract from hiring undocumented workers, prohibit adult illegal immigrants from getting many public benefits, and it would crack down on human trafficking.* :beer: :beer:

Rogers' bill would not deny emergency health care to illegals and it would not prohibit their children from attending public schools - the federal courts have guaranteed those benefits.

Debate on the bill came after two public hearings and a half-dozen town hall-style meetings about the proposal.

Rogers argued immigration is a state and local issue as well as a federal issue.

Senate President Pro Tempore Eric Johnson (R-Savannah) argued illegal immigrants are overburdening state schools, prisons and the health care system. He said Georgia spent $92 million last year in Medicaid funds on emergency health care for illegal immigrants.

"Our heart has no limit, but out pocketbook does," Johnson said.

Johnson said America is now a "rainbow of people" but should be a country that " wants to export a higher standard of living to other people, not import a lower standard of living to ours." :beer:

He said 12 million illegals are now in the nation,a number that is growing by 500,000 a year. Georgia, he said, has the 7th largest illegal population in the United States.

"This put a huge burden on our state and our economy we simply cannot keep up with," he said.

Johnson took issue with critics who argue the state should wait for the federal government to act on the issue. :beer:

"We've waited long enough," he said. "If the federal government cannot or will not control the U.S. borders then it's time for the state to do what they can."
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It is my understanding we are letting immigration run out of control on purpose. The government is worried about who is going to replace the baby boomers when they die. Our own citizens have not been producing the numbers of children required to supply our work force. The gov is worried that they will get less revenue if we don't let these people in to fill the void that will surely happen.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I doubt they ever look that far ahead. We currently have a bunch of idiots in our Congress that are far too busy looking at the here and now to look forward with any vision.

And its our fault for putting up with them, we have allowed them to come up with phony balony issues to divide the country and disguise their real adjenda which is lineing their own pockets.

The Dems in politics don't really care about the poor or they wouldn't ignore all the failures of the welfare system and just throw more mony at it.

Who knows what the republicans stand for?? :eyeroll: 
That changes with what way the wind is blowing :******:

And the Sheeple put up with it :******:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Actually Bobm it's been on and in the news for about a year. That don't make it right though, or left for that matter. There will be a void that needs to be filled and it will take adults to fill it. You, me and the rest of the people in this country were probably to conservative concerning childbirth. Hence the rebirth of anti-abortion measures recently.


----------

